# Boreal "creeping red fescue "



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

Is this the dreaded Boreal?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Since when is fine fescue dreaded? It's impossible to visually ID a cultivar.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

There's really no way to tell what cultivar it is. But Boreal is a common type, like KY-31 is in Tall Fescue. If it's light green and very disease prone, there's a good chance.  It's still commonly used in the Northeast and Midwest, even though there are better types.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

You're right - Boreal is pretty crappy FF. I was thinking of Beacon, which has much better NTEP ratings.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

stotea said:


> Since when is fine fescue dreaded? It's impossible to visually ID a cultivar.


Because it spreads and cant be mowed tall, at anything over like 2 inches and it just flops over and looks like crap, mats down when wet smothering everything else, and is a pain in the *** to mow unless you fluff it up first with a rake or something.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Because it spreads and cant be mowed tall, at anything over like 2 inches and it just flops over and looks like crap, mats down when wet smothering everything else, and is a pain in the @ss to mow unless you fluff it up first with a rake or something.


Touche, haha. That is all very true, and one of the downsides of a high HOC with NoMix. FF is extra sensitive to some herbicides, though.


----------



## ninja[Sloth] (Jul 4, 2018)

stotea said:


> FuzzeWuzze said:
> 
> 
> > Because it spreads and cant be mowed tall, at anything over like 2 inches and it just flops over and looks like crap, mats down when wet smothering everything else, and is a pain in the @ss to mow unless you fluff it up first with a rake or something.
> ...


*looks at yard and sees the few living parts in the ocean of dirt are FF*

#$Q^^%#[email protected]^%

What is HOC?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

HOC = height of cut


----------



## ninja[Sloth] (Jul 4, 2018)

ah, thanks... acronyms are killing me, some just don't duckduck well.


----------

